# Buying sureconnect



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I got a Roady XT and first installed it without the sureconnect and the FM Reception was very spotty(evan on channels that worked fine on my SkyFi). I connected the Sureconnect and the reception has been better then i have ever experienced. 

I would love to hook on up to my SkyFi. Does anyone know if you can buy it for the SkyFi 2?


----------

